# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Ted leo - bottle of buckie

## NumbersAndNoise

On my first night of playing in mandolin tuning (still waiting on an actual mandolin) I decided to figure out this song, so I figured I'd transcribe and share. the solo is adapted from a guitar tab, but the rest is by ear. If it looks odd, put it in a monospace font, like Courier New.

Feedback would be great [=

INTRO/CHORUS 
(play these chords as arpeggios, from low to high)
&#124;-&#124;-&#124;-&#124;-&#124;
&#124;5&#124;5&#124;5&#124;5&#124;
&#124;5&#124;5&#124;5&#124;5&#124;
&#124;9&#124;7&#124;5&#124;0&#124;

VERSE
 Em C Am G
&#124;0&#124; &#124;0&#124; &#124;0&#124; &#124;3&#124;
&#124;2&#124; &#124;3&#124; &#124;3&#124; &#124;2&#124;
&#124;2&#124; &#124;2&#124; &#124;2&#124; &#124;0&#124;
&#124;0&#124; &#124;0&#124; &#124;2&#124; &#124;0&#124;

BRIDGE
 C  G  Em C
 &#124;0&#124; &#124;3&#124; &#124;0&#124; &#124;0&#124;
 &#124;3&#124; &#124;2&#124; &#124;2&#124; &#124;3&#124;
 &#124;2&#124; &#124;0&#124; &#124;2&#124; &#124;2&#124;
 &#124;0&#124; &#124;0&#124; &#124;0&#124; &#124;0&#124;


SOLO
&#124;--0-00-0-00-3-2-0-------------------------&#124;
&#124;------------------5-2-2-22-2-22-0---------&#124;
&#124;----------------------------------5-2-0-2-&#124;
&#124;------------------------------------------&#124;

&#124;--0-2-3-5-3-2-0---0-2-0-------7-5-3-2-3-2-0---0-2-0---0-&#124;
&#124;----------------5-------5-2-----------------5-------5---&#124;
&#124;--------------------------------------------------------&#124;
&#124;--------------------------------------------------------&#124;

&#124;---7-5-3-2-3-2-0-----&#124;
&#124;-----------------5-2-&#124;
&#124;---------------------&#124;
&#124;---------------------&#124;

OUTRO

Play the intro/chorus as full chords, not arpeggios.

Edit: typo

----------

